# Race to Sub-30



## kprox1994 (Apr 10, 2010)

*MODERATOR'S NOTE:*
This thread has died, please refer to the new one located here: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=21411

Ok, since there is a sub-20 and a sub-15 thread, I decided to make a sub-30 thread for us noobs. Post your times if you want to join, times are due every Saturday at 10:00 p.m. N.A. Central time.

*Results!*
1. 28.79-Rayne
2. 28.93-spunkymp4
3. 29.53-DaijoCube
4. 30.00-bigbee99
5. 32.32-EpicTako
6. 32.87-choza244
7. 33.51-sz35 (OH)
8. 33.65-kprox1994
9. 37.09-megaminxwin
10. 40.87-foxfan352
11. 42.73-EVH
12. 43.68-mr. giggums

Great Job Everyone!

*4th batch*
1. F R2 L D2 L' D' R2 B' R2 L F R L2 F D' L' U' F' U2 D2 R' L' B2 F D
2. B D2 R2 F2 R D' U2 R' U' B R' U' D2 F' R2 F B' U' D2 B D' R' U L2 D2
3. B L2 D' F' B2 R' U' F' R D B' U2 R2 B' R F' R2 L' U B' F' R2 U2 F U
4. U' D' R' F2 R' U2 B' F2 L' R' B2 D2 U' R2 F R2 F R2 F R2 F' B2 U D' R
5. F' D R L2 F2 L2 U' D' B2 U B2 D2 B2 L2 D' F U' D2 R D U2 F2 B' R' U
6. D B2 U F2 D' B2 D' U F' D' R' F2 B D' R' F' U2 R' L D' F L U' L U'
7. L B F2 L2 F2 L U' R' L B2 D' F2 R2 D' U' R' L F2 D2 B' D L2 D L F2
8. U2 R2 B2 L R B R2 D2 B D R B2 D2 B' R D R' F2 D2 L' U F2 L' U2 F' 
9. D2 U B2 F2 D' F2 D2 U' R' B F' L R2 F2 L' B' L2 U2 L D' U L D' F2 D' 
10. L' R' B2 R2 B R' F' L' B2 F2 U R2 D L' U' B' U2 R D' L2 F U' B U' F' 
11. R2 L B' L' R' F2 L B' R B2 F' D U2 B L U' B L U R' D B2 F R2 F
12. D' R U2 R' B F2 L F' B2 L F2 U2 L' D U2 R' B2 D' R' B' D F' R L F'


----------



## DaijoCube (Apr 10, 2010)

F YES!
I was waiting for this. I'm almost at it. I got an average 32 (30 solves). Never got an average sub 30!


----------



## koreancuber (Apr 10, 2010)

Good luck guys! Hurry up and come to the sub-20 race. I'll be waiting... (unless I hit sub-20)


----------



## nlCuber22 (Apr 10, 2010)

I'll join OH.


----------



## CubesOfTheWorld (Apr 10, 2010)

You could even to this with feet too, but thats not really possible.


----------



## kprox1994 (Apr 10, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> You could even to this with feet too, but thats not really possible.



Its probably possible, and if your name is Haiyan Zhuang you could join this for bld.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Apr 10, 2010)

CubesOfTheWorld said:


> You could even to this with feet too, but thats not really possible.



Yeah, if you're Anssi Vanhala.


----------



## DaijoCube (Apr 10, 2010)

WOOT GOT A PB (lucky) on 5. B R' D' L2 B' F U D' F' U L D U R2 D2 L R2 D2 U' R2 U' F B' L2 F2

21.81


----------



## kprox1994 (Apr 10, 2010)

number of times: 12/12
best time: 25.21
worst time: 39.33

current avg5: 34.04 (σ = 2.62)
best avg5: 30.70 (σ = 0.83)

current avg12: 33.10 (σ = 2.67)
best avg12: 33.10 (σ = 2.67)

session avg: 33.10 (σ = 2.67)
session mean: 32.96

33.50, 39.33, 32.99, 31.95, 31.44, 29.54, 25.21, 38.30, 31.13, 31.56, 32.89, 37.67


----------



## Diniz (Apr 10, 2010)

I will join this one OH.. i will do the scrambles soon..


----------



## Toad (Apr 10, 2010)

Diniz said:


> I will join this one OH.. i will do the scrambles soon..



This.


----------



## peedu (Apr 10, 2010)

kprox1994 said:


> Ok, since there is a sub-20 and a sub-15 thread, I decided to make a sub-30 thread for us noobs. Post your times if you want to join, times are due every Saturday at 10:00 central time.



AM? PM? Which Saturday? Which central?


Peedu


----------



## DaijoCube (Apr 10, 2010)

Statistics for 04-10-2010 16:09:51

Cubes Solved: 12/12
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 32.15
Standard Deviation: 3.93
Best Time: 21.81
Worst Time: 36.22
Individual Times:
1.	29.11	R U' L R' F U' D' R' L' D2 F' B2 R' L2 F' R D U F' R' U2 D L' U2 B'
2.	33.98	L' D' R2 B L2 F2 U F2 B' D F L F L2 U D' B2 L2 R F' B2 R' U F D2
3.	34.42	B U' B U' D' F B2 R2 B' D' R' B F2 L' U' D L2 B F2 R D2 F' U D' F2
4.	32.78	F2 R B D' L' R U2 B2 U L' U B' F D' U L2 R B' U2 F D R2 L D F2
5.	21.81	B R' D' L2 B' F U D' F' U L D U R2 D2 L R2 D2 U' R2 U' F B' L2 F2
6.	34.84	B' R' F2 D R F2 U2 L2 R2 U B' U F2 B2 R2 L' F' D' B L' U2 R' F U2 F'
7.	31.38	L B2 U' D F' D R B2 L' F D2 R' D' U' L' B' L' R D' L' R2 B2 F U' D
8.	29.23	L U' D' L2 U' F2 B D' U L2 B' U B R B' R' B2 L' D2 U F' L2 U R2 U
9.	36.22	D2 U2 B2 F D2 U2 F2 B' R L2 B2 U F2 B' R2 L' B' F' L2 B D' L2 U2 L2 D
10.	30.64	D' B' F2 U2 R' U2 F' U D R' U' R' D2 R' B' F2 L R' D2 B2 U' F U L2 F'
11.	35.64	F2 L2 D' U2 R2 L2 F2 U' R F L' R2 D' B2 D L' D2 L2 D R D2 F2 U' L2 D2
12.	35.75	F' L2 R U' L2 U D R2 U2 F R' U' F' L2 U' L R2 B L B2 U R U2 R' D'


----------



## kprox1994 (Apr 10, 2010)

peedu said:


> kprox1994 said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, since there is a sub-20 and a sub-15 thread, I decided to make a sub-30 thread for us noobs. Post your times if you want to join, times are due every Saturday at 10:00 central time.
> ...



Fixed it, it said every saturday already.


----------



## Diniz (Apr 10, 2010)

*OH*
Name: Diniz
Avg: 33.65
Times: 38.13, 46.31, 28.50, (23.78), 33.37, 35.18, 24.96, 31.53, (DNF), 28.83, 39.13, 30.53


Really bad avg, a DNF (PLL mistake) and a 46.31 >.<, thats why the 6.33 standard deviation haha. The 24.96 was PLL skip.

Oh, i filmed this avg but i might not upload (since it was so bad lol)


----------



## mr. giggums (Apr 11, 2010)

Statistics for 04-10-2010 17:56:36

Cubes Solved: 12/12
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 44.43
Standard Deviation: 5.64
Best Time: 34.20
Worst Time: 53.94
Individual Times:
39.26 42.98 50.35 40.15 39.22 47.56 43.28 42.50 (34.20) 51.08 48.67 (53.94)

I have a looooooooooong way to go.


----------



## ianini (Apr 11, 2010)

I'll do OH. Times up soon.


----------



## bigbee99 (Apr 11, 2010)

31.51, 30.57, (25.70), 27.32, 29.68, (37.50), 37.38, 30.11, 25.72, 35.88, 28.76, 27.97

number of times: 12/12
best time: 25.70
worst time: 37.50
current avg12: 30.49 (σ = 3.47)
best avg12: 30.49 (σ = 3.47)
session avg: 30.49 (σ = 3.47)
session mean: 30.68

Grr, so close


----------



## nlCuber22 (Apr 11, 2010)

1st batch of scrambles
38.40, 32.22, 38.00, 27.36, 38.19, 28.09, 28.68, 23.46, 33.18, 28.11, 35.63, 25.97 = 31.54 (σ = 4.31)

lolol 4.31 sd 
23.46 = non-lucky pb


----------



## kprox1994 (Apr 11, 2010)

Note: You can still enter for this week, I won't post the 2nd batch till next Saturday.


----------



## spunkymp4 (Apr 11, 2010)

30.58
(23.57)
28.95
32.20
32.68
32.42
31.34
27.62
29.08
26.45
(32.75)
31.74
= 29.95

My first sub 30 A12!
I got a great cross and F2L in one solve, but I goofed up on a G perm. :fp


----------



## peedu (Apr 11, 2010)

Here are my times:

(27.19)
37.11
28.11
35.94
37.27
28.20
36.77
34.82
39.58
42.39
(47.08)
36.65

AVG=35.68

I thought I'm almost sub-30, but looks like not so close.


See you next week.


Peedu


----------



## Rinfiyks (Apr 11, 2010)

1.	40.73
2.	41.78
3.	37.72
4.	35.91
5.	38.77
6.	40.36
7.	37.84
8.	42.93
9.	44.29
10.	(35.47)
11.	(53.70)
12.	38.45

Average 40.66

Not good. I'll catch up eventually, after I learn 2-look OLL!


----------



## bigbee99 (Apr 12, 2010)

So if we get three weeks in a row of sub 30 averages, we are officially sub 30 right?


----------



## kprox1994 (Apr 12, 2010)

bigbee99 said:


> So if we get three weeks in a row of sub 30 averages, we are officially sub 30 right?



Yes.


----------



## bigbee99 (Apr 12, 2010)

ok, thanks


----------



## bigbee99 (Apr 13, 2010)

When are you going to have the results?


----------



## rubiknewbie (Apr 13, 2010)

I am not good enough to qualify for OH, being 40+.


----------



## kprox1994 (Apr 14, 2010)

bigbee99 said:


> When are you going to have the results?



Saturday night.


----------



## DaijoCube (Apr 14, 2010)

I know it's not the scrambles you gave, but I'm getting near it! Statistics for 04-14-2010 18:57:08

Cubes Solved: 12/12
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 30.20
Standard Deviation: 2.60
Best Time: 25.56
Worst Time: 34.92
Individual Times:
1.	30.59	L2 B' F L' B' F D' U2 R2 F2 R2 F2 L2 R F R' U2 B2 F2 U R2 D' F2 D' F2
2.	30.76	L U2 R2 D' U L R' F' L R F L' D B' R2 B D2 U2 B' F L R' B2 F R'
3.	32.36	L R' F2 L2 D2 U2 B L R D U L' B' F' L R' F U' L' U' R' B' L' R2 F2
4.	31.84	F L' R' D' U2 R2 D2 L' B' R' D' U2 R2 D F' U' L2 U F' R' U' F' L2 R2 U2
5.	27.17	F D' B F2 U L' D' R' F2 L R2 D2 R2 B' F2 D2 R' B F2 D U F' L2 D2 F2
6.	32.00	D' U' L2 D' R2 B' D' U F2 U' B' L2 R' F D2 L U2 B2 F2 U2 L D B D R
7.	31.86	U' L2 B' D2 U' B L B F' L' R D2 L R2 U L' B2 F2 L R2 U' R' B' F' D
8.	34.92	F D' L2 R2 U2 F2 D2 U2 R2 B' F' L2 U' B R U2 L' D2 R D' B2 F' L D' L
9.	27.95	U' L R U R' D2 F2 U2 B' F' L2 D U L2 D2 L F2 D' U L2 B' L' R' F D
10.	30.19	L' R2 D2 U B2 L' R2 D2 U2 L R B2 D U2 R' F2 D2 R2 U' L' R' F' D2 R' D
11.	27.16	B F' D2 B D U' B2 F L2 B' L' U' B' R2 F2 D B F L R' F D2 U2 F2 U2
12.	25.56	R2 B' F L' F' D2 U' B F R2 D U B2 L2 U' F D L2 F' U' F2 L' R D2 U'


----------



## kprox1994 (Apr 17, 2010)

You only have 24 more hours to enter for this week!


----------



## HsilgnE RelyT (Apr 17, 2010)

Better enter quick :O

Heres the times: 
12: 00:29.08 
11: 00:28.60 
10: 00:29.35 
9: 00:30.42 
8: 00:29.46 
7: 00:29.27 
6: 00:27.33 
5: 00:28.97
4: 00:30.68
3: 00:28.11 
2: 00:28.30 
1: 00:32.51 

Average:29.34 Woot just under 30 there XD


----------



## iasimp1997 (Apr 17, 2010)

I'mma join. With Roux.


----------



## kprox1994 (Apr 18, 2010)

1 more hour!


----------



## kprox1994 (Apr 18, 2010)

Results and new scrambles are up!


----------



## kunz (Apr 18, 2010)

36.81
38.09
40.19
38.97
37.95
31.50
34.80
41.84
44.59
47.52
42.44
32.00

average 38.77

consistency is not my strong suit :/


----------



## DaijoCube (Apr 18, 2010)

kprox1994 said:


> Ok, since there is a sub-20 and a sub-15 thread, I decided to make a sub-30 thread for us noobs. Post your times if you want to join, times are due every Saturday at 10:00 p.m. N.A. Central time.
> 
> *Results!*
> 1. 29.34-HsilgnE RelyT
> ...



I got 2 PLL skips with these


----------



## bigbee99 (Apr 19, 2010)

kprox1994 said:


> Results and new scrambles are up!



where are the new scrambles? I only see the first batch


----------



## kprox1994 (Apr 19, 2010)

bigbee99 said:


> kprox1994 said:
> 
> 
> > Results and new scrambles are up!
> ...



Fixed, those were the new scrambles, I just forgot to change it to say 2nd batch.


----------



## kprox1994 (Apr 19, 2010)

Did worse this week 

number of times: 12/12
best time: 29.20
worst time: 41.97

current avg5: 35.19 (σ = 1.69)
best avg5: 33.26 (σ = 1.12)

current avg12: 33.65 (σ = 2.00)
best avg12: 33.65 (σ = 2.00)

session avg: 33.65 (σ = 2.00)
session mean: 33.97

29.54, 34.09, 31.67, 34.03, 34.29, 29.20, 34.78, 34.11, 33.88, 41.97, 32.53, 37.59


----------



## bigbee99 (Apr 19, 2010)

oh, ok


----------



## Rayne (Apr 19, 2010)

Broke my old PB by more than 4 seconds!!

32.40, (18.22), (48.93), 31.55, 46.43, 28.18, 29.5, 31.02, 36.83, 34.3, 33.78, 27.30, 33.14 AVG=33.14


----------



## bigbee99 (Apr 19, 2010)

26.38 +2, 26.03 +2, 27.26, (33.21), 29.68, 30.75, 28.70, 29.21, 32.05, 
(21.59), 28.18, 31.87

best time: 21.59
worst time: 33.21

current avg12: 29.01 (σ = 2.01)
best avg12: 29.01 (σ = 2.01)

session avg: 29.01 (σ = 2.01)

If only those plus 2's werent there... oh well, its still my best average of 5 and 12 ever.


----------



## spunkymp4 (Apr 19, 2010)

OMG!

26.28
31.08
(23.57)
25.73
27.87
25.05
28.11
28.56
29.65
34.11
(35.23)
27.47

= 28.56

A significant improvement over last week. I didn't goof up that G perm either.


----------



## HsilgnE RelyT (Apr 19, 2010)

Even though i did get sub 30 last time i thought i would enter to make sure they weren't flukes

12: 00:23.72 
11: 00:25.82 
10: 00:29.84 
9: 00:28.05
8: 00:22.84 
7: 00:30.78 
6: 00:22.87 
5: 00:30.29 
4: 00:29.18 
3: 00:28.05 
2: 00:29.97 
1: 00:26.39 

Average=27.32 Yay officially sub30 XD


----------



## peedu (Apr 19, 2010)

Keep on cubing. You could lose 5 seconds in 10 days.

Congratulations!


Peedu

PS: I would need "Race to Sub-25" after I graduate from Sub-30.






HsilgnE RelyT said:


> Even though i did get sub 30 last time i thought i would enter to make sure they weren't flukes
> 
> 12: 00:23.72
> 11: 00:25.82
> ...


----------



## HsilgnE RelyT (Apr 19, 2010)

peedu said:


> Keep on cubing. You could lose 5 seconds in 10 days.
> 
> Congratulations!
> 
> ...



Seems like i might just make a Race to sub-25, as all the people from here will need it once they graduate XD


----------



## TEGTaylor (Apr 19, 2010)

Can I join this?.....with roux?
It's been a long time since I was a rouxbic's cuber, I just took an average, it was 33.77 so I think I qualify.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Apr 19, 2010)

Nevermind.


----------



## DT546 (Apr 20, 2010)

*joined*


----------



## Owen (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm going to join. 

Current average: 31.35


----------



## Diniz (Apr 20, 2010)

*OH*
2nd batch
Name: Diniz
Avg: 32.28
Times 31.19, 38.94, 30.39, 29.61, 34.33, 36.12, (24.64), 28.59, (42.51), 29.50, 33.50


----------



## peedu (Apr 21, 2010)

34.23
31.63
34.11
(53.73)
(25.87)
31.21
34.27
31.78
27.20
32.04
32.08
28.33

AVG 10/12 = 31.68


----------



## stinkocheeze (Apr 25, 2010)

Im gonna join this week


----------



## DaijoCube (Apr 25, 2010)

Spoiler



Statistics for 04-25-2010 17:47:39

Cubes Solved: 12/12
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 32.73
Standard Deviation: 3.56
Best Time: 26.42
Worst Time: 37.91
Individual Times:
1.	33.19	R' U2 R F2 L2 R2 D2 L D' U2 F L' B' L2 D U B' L U' D' L' B L2 D2 R'
2.	26.42	B D' F D L2 U' D' R' U2 R' B2 U' F' U2 R B' L R D2 B' R2 L B U' L'
3.	33.53	R D' F' U' D' R' D' L2 B' D F2 D' L R' D2 L F2 L R U' F' L R' B2 F'
4.	37.59	R' F2 B' U2 B R' L' D' R' B U2 L2 B2 D' F2 R F' U2 D' B U' R2 F' L D'
5.	30.86	R F' L2 F' R2 U2 B F L' U F L' U2 F B2 L2 R2 B F' R' U' R2 D' U' L2
6.	36.45	U' F2 B' R2 D2 R' B2 F U2 L' B F2 U2 F2 R F B' D' R2 F L' U' B' D2 F
7.	37.91	D2 U' F L' B2 F' D' F2 D' L D2 F2 D' B' L2 F2 D' R' U R2 F R2 U2 B2 L2
8.	34.47	B F' R2 D L R' U D B' F2 R' U D2 R D2 U R2 U2 L2 U' D' R F B U
9.	26.67	F' R2 L U' D' R2 B2 D' U' B' D2 B' L' F R L2 D2 L2 U F2 D' R' F2 L F'
10.	33.06	U2 L' R' U' L2 F' D2 B U' R' U' R U B F D2 R2 F2 B R B2 F D2 U2 L
11.	31.30	D' R2 F' L R D U B F' R' F' U R B2 F' L2 F2 L' B' L2 R2 D U' F' R
12.	31.34	D F' D B L F' D F2 D2 F B R2 F2 R B2 D L B' U2 R L' F2 L' U2 L2


----------



## mr. giggums (Apr 25, 2010)

Cubes Solved: 12/12
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 45.60
Standard Deviation: 6.53
Best Time: 31.15
Worst Time: 54.88
Individual Times:
44.99 43.87 48.58 49.49 50.12 46.43 44.60 44.35 35.36 53.36 (31.15) (54.88)

31.15 was a forced OLL skip and U perm. I also had another OLL skip in my 2nd or 3rd time.


----------



## megaminxwin (Apr 26, 2010)

Not joining yet, but...

Where's the new scrambles?


----------



## DaijoCube (Apr 26, 2010)

megaminxwin said:


> Not joining yet, but...
> 
> Where's the new scrambles?



Always on first post.


----------



## Diniz (Apr 27, 2010)

#2nd Batch
*OH*
Diniz
(DNF), 27.78, 30.09, (25.42), 31.58, 47.69, 37.49, 29.46, 31.92, 30.34, 27.78, 28.68
Average: 32.28


----------



## kprox1994 (Apr 28, 2010)

Results and new scrambles are finally up, sorry it took so long, I have been busy lately.


----------



## sz35 (Apr 28, 2010)

*OH*(Comp Num#3)
Average: 33.51
32.02,32.68,34.53,37.08,27.93,35.75,32.05,34.05,(44.21),(25.41),34.25,34.78
Good Avg! Very good single


----------



## DaijoCube (Apr 29, 2010)

Statistics for 04-29-2010 19:08:35

Cubes Solved: 12/12
Number of Pops: 0
Average: *29.53*
Standard Deviation: 3.16
Best Time: 22.92
Worst Time: 35.88
Individual Times:
1.	27.16	B' L U' R2 D' F L' F' R2 B' F2 D R L2 B D2 F L B R L2 D R L' F'
2.	31.28	D' F' U' B2 L' R D F2 L2 R2 B2 U' R2 F2 R2 D L B R2 F' B R L' B D
3.	27.58	R2 D' B' D2 R' L2 D L' F D2 R F U' B2 L2 U' B' D U2 R2 F D' U2 R2 B'
4.	*22.92* D2 B D2 L' F' R L' B2 U' B' D' U L D2 F D U L' B2 F2 R B' R F' D ----» NEW UNLUCKY PB  (I rocked F2L, Edge orientation Skip, Hperm)
5.	27.30	F U B' L' B R2 L2 D B L2 F L2 U' D2 R' D' B' U' R2 B2 R' L U2 D2 L
6.	*35.88* D2 U2 L' U' F' D2 L2 F' R2 U2 L2 F L' B' U' B D' F' R2 B2 D R' B' U2 R2
7.	30.09	L2 F' B2 D R' B2 R' F2 U' L D B2 D' U2 L2 F D F L U' D B D' L D
8.	28.06	L' U B' L D2 F2 R' B' U' L2 R U' D' F R2 D' B L' R' U' L2 D' L R F
9.	29.58	F U' F R D2 R2 U2 D2 L R' F2 L U R U' F' R B2 F L R2 B2 U2 D2 R2
10.	32.55	B' D L2 D' R2 F' R U D2 B' D2 B' D2 F L D2 B2 L' F2 L U2 F' L F' L'
11.	29.78	L' U2 D B' L2 D' F L' B2 L2 F2 L F B2 L' D F R2 L' F' B2 R' B' D2 B'
12.	32.12	B2 U' F U D B' U2 R' L2 D' U' L' F' R2 B U B' R' U' B2 R2 D R' U2 L


----------



## Rayne (Apr 29, 2010)

Cubes Solved: 12/12
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 28.79
Best Time: 22.81
Worst Time: 34.69 
Individual Times:
1. 27.69 B' L U' R2 D' F L' F' R2 B' F2 D R L2 B D2 F L B R L2 D R L' F'
2. 28.13 D' F' U' B2 L' R D F2 L2 R2 B2 U' R2 F2 R2 D L B R2 F' B R L' B D
3. (34.69) R2 D' B' D2 R' L2 D L' F D2 R F U' B2 L2 U' B' D U2 R2 F D' U2 R2 B'
4. 30.77 D2 B D2 L' F' R L' B2 U' B' D' U L D2 F D U L' B2 F2 R B' R F' D
5. 27.69 F U B' L' B R2 L2 D B L2 F L2 U' D2 R' D' B' U' R2 B2 R' L U2 D2 L
6. 30.28 D2 U2 L' U' F' D2 L2 F' R2 U2 L2 F L' B' U' B D' F' R2 B2 D R' B' U2 R2
7. 27.25 L2 F' B2 D R' B2 R' F2 U' L D B2 D' U2 L2 F D F L U' D B D' L D
8. 30.33 L' U B' L D2 F2 R' B' U' L2 R U' D' F R2 D' B L' R' U' L2 D' L R F
9. 28.25 F U' F R D2 R2 U2 D2 L R' F2 L U R U' F' R B2 F L R2 B2 U2 D2 R2
10. 25.18 B' D L2 D' R2 F' R U D2 B' D2 B' D2 F L D2 B2 L' F2 L U2 F' L F' L'
11. 32.30 L' U2 D B' L2 D' F L' B2 L2 F2 L F B2 L' D F R2 L' F' B2 R' B' D2 B'
12. (22.81) B2 U' F U D B' U2 R' L2 D' U' L' F' R2 B U B' R' U' B2 R2 D R' U2 L

I didn't put Standard Deviation because after looking at how to find it on Wikipedia it seemed to be too much effort. But more consistent and yay, Sub-30!


----------



## vcuber13 (Apr 30, 2010)

I'll join, but using the ZZ method (or atleast the F2L part). I would like tot get better at this method (it is my seondary method)


----------



## koreancuber (Apr 30, 2010)

I'll probably join here for the ZZ method also. ]


----------



## kprox1994 (Apr 30, 2010)

Great!


----------



## kprox1994 (May 2, 2010)

I am giving everyone an extra day to submit their times!


----------



## bigbee99 (May 2, 2010)

32.39, 28.18, 32.98, 27.62, 30.84, 25.69, 33.74, 26.98, 29.98, 31.58, (25.32), (36.91)

Average: 30.00

Does that count as sub 30?


----------



## EpicTako (May 2, 2010)

*Times*

1. 30.79
2. 34.48
3. 28.24
4. 35.97
5. 34.80 
6. (26.71)
7. 31.14
8. 33.94
9. 29.84
10. 35.99
11. (40.01)
12. 27.96

AVG 10/12: 32.32 seconds


----------



## spunkymp4 (May 3, 2010)

I guess I'm sub 30 now

27.63
31.82
(23.18)
28.98
31.01
28.31
30.63
28.37
26.58
27.58
(32.01)
31.04
= 28.93


----------



## kprox1994 (May 3, 2010)

36.32, 42.39, 26.65, 32.82, 33.43, 34.72, 36.56, 26.97, 30.29, 29.36, 37.85, 38.19=33.65 (σ = 3.61)
Exact same avg as last week! PLL is really slowing down my times, if I learn full PLL, I think I can get sub 30, but I will wait until June to learn it.


----------



## mr. giggums (May 3, 2010)

Cubes Solved: 12/12
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 43.68
Standard Deviation: 6.38
Best Time: 31.33
Worst Time: 53.16
Individual Times:
44.32 51.40 34.52 38.00 47.30 48.61 (31.33) (53.16) 46.14 40.12 42.30 47.01

Inconsisientency ftw. I was mad at the 31.33 it could have easily been my first sub 30 and it would have been non-lucky to but at Pll I got a G-perm which is the only pll I dont know. Also almost all the Plls were either a G or A perm.


----------



## bigbee99 (May 4, 2010)

ooh, I hope I get sub 30, then I will finally be motivated to learn PLL's!


----------



## choza244 (May 5, 2010)

Ok so, how does this work?? just put the times of the scrambles in the first post?? anyone can enter?? and wich timer do you use? i use cubetimer.com and it doesnt have the standard deviation....


----------



## megaminxwin (May 5, 2010)

IN!

42.06, (56.33 :fp), 33.72, 37.41, 36.38, 34.28, 34.90, 47.77, 32.75, (32.53), 35.97, 35.61 = 37.09


----------



## kprox1994 (May 5, 2010)

choza244 said:


> Ok so, how does this work?? just put the times of the scrambles in the first post?? anyone can enter?? and wich timer do you use? i use cubetimer.com and it doesnt have the standard deviation....



You can use any timer, I use qqtimer. And yes, you just scramble your using those scrambles and enter your times in a post. Anyone can enter, as long as you are not sub 30 yet, it would be dumb to only restrict it to centain people.

And in other news, I will post the new result/scrambles later tonight. I know I am late again this week. I have decided that I will post new results anytime I feel like after it has been at least a week, so you can enter until I post the new scrambles.


----------



## choza244 (May 7, 2010)

ok so i think i still can enter, and here are my times, still don´t understand how i did that 40s :fp LOL

12:	00:36.46	x
11:	00:34.36	x
10:	00:31.34	x
9:	00:31.92	x
8:	00:35.76	x
7:	00:30.85	x
[6:	00:22.42	x]
5:	00:35.12	x
4:	00:32.45	x
[3:	00:40.30	x]
2:	00:34.20	x
1:	00:29.25	x

Average: 00:32.87


----------



## foxfan352 (May 7, 2010)

This is my first time doing this here are my times

1. 37.60
2. 40.70
3. 27.04 YAY!!!!!!!!!!!
4. 36.41
5. 40.64
6. 47.48 
7. 34.13
8. 45.55
9. 39.71
10. 53.77 I don't know what happended here
11. 32.66 multislotted 2 pairs but messed up on the 2 look oll
12. 55.31 I switch colored schemes on this one not a good idea

these aren't my best times I gotten a sub 30 average once with 29


----------



## EVH (May 7, 2010)

EDIT: SOrry i did that one when I wasn't warmed up I will do another. And I didn't use the scrambles... fail


----------



## EVH (May 7, 2010)

Average: 42.73 seconds
Individual Times: (52.00), 40.94, (37.70), 40.27, 42.91, 39.83, 44.61, 39.61, 41.17, 44.14, 50.30, 43.53


----------



## kprox1994 (May 7, 2010)

Now updated


----------



## choza244 (May 7, 2010)

Ok so i have a question, i saw the people put the number of cubes solved for example 12 of 12, but what if you stop the timer and you didn't solve it, i know is called DNF but how do you do the average in that case, is there a penalty or something???


----------



## TeddyKGB (May 7, 2010)

When you do an average of 12 you eliminate your best and worst times, so just use the DNF as your worst time, if you have 2 DNFs in one avg of 12 it would be a DNF for the whole avg


----------



## choza244 (May 7, 2010)

thank you man


----------



## Berry (May 8, 2010)

Statistics for 05-07-2010 22:39:47

Cubes Solved: 12/12
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 28.60
Standard Deviation: 2.47
Best Time: 24.60
Worst Time: 33.41
Individual Times:
1.	28.93	U L' F' R' D' L R' B D2 U' B F' U F2 D' U2 R2 D U' F L2 R2 B F' D'
2.	28.06	D' L2 R' D2 U L B' F2 L R2 D' U R' D2 R D' U' F D R D' L2 R B F
3.	33.41	B2 F' L2 B2 D' B' F' L' R' U2 B F' L2 B' L D' U2 L' B' F' D U2 B' D U
4.	27.44	U' L R2 D' U L2 B2 L' R2 B2 F2 R' D2 B F L2 R2 B' F2 R2 B F' L' D U
5.	29.46	B2 L2 F' D2 U2 L F L' R2 D2 U' R B F2 U2 B F' U2 L R' D' R' U L2 R'
6.	25.13	F L R B' F' D' U' L R2 B2 R F L' R2 B2 D2 U2 L2 F' D' U2 R F2 D U2
7.	28.42	B' F' D' B' L' R' D F D2 B2 D' U2 L2 R2 D' L' B' F2 R2 D L' F L' D2 U
8.	30.09	B2 F' D2 U2 F' D L' R2 F D2 U L2 D2 F2 D2 U L' D2 F' R2 F' D2 U L2 B2
9.	32.33	F2 L' R' F L U L2 R' B2 L R2 B D' U2 R U F2 D U2 B2 L R2 D2 F D
10.	26.81	D' B R2 D2 U L U2 B2 F R' D L2 B' F2 L' R2 D L2 U L2 R' D' R2 D U2
11.	24.60	D U F R U' L R' D F2 U' L2 U' R F2 U2 L2 R B F2 D2 B2 D' B F U'
12.	28.46	D R' B' D R' B L F2 D R B2 F' R' D' L' R2 B' L R' B' F' R B2 F' R'


----------



## foxfan352 (May 8, 2010)

1. 41.83
2. 40.98
3. 37.45 I don't know I redid this cuz I got a pop the first one is it dnf?
4. 33.76
5. 37.35
6. 35.79
7. 32.52
8. 35.59
9. 53.76 I seriously messed up here I was doing so well all sub 40's
10. 40.15
11. 36.97
12. 42.11

Again not one of my best times


----------



## megaminxwin (May 9, 2010)

30.44, 29.21, 39.16, 31.18, 28.19, 33.16, 38.71, 27.30, (52.96:fp), 35.08, (24.65), 30.40 = 32.28

Wow, that has to be one of the fastest improvements ever.


----------



## kprox1994 (May 9, 2010)

foxfan352 said:


> 1. 41.83
> 2. 40.98
> 3. 37.45 I don't know I redid this cuz I got a pop the first one is it dnf?
> 4. 33.76
> ...


Could you put your avg. down?


----------



## mr. giggums (May 9, 2010)

Cubes Solved: 12/12
Number of Pops: 0
Average: 41.02
Standard Deviation: 4.79
Best Time: 31.76
Worst Time: 50.87
Individual Times:
38.10 50.87 42.27 44.04 36.49 39.80 45.41 42.20 42.00 43.22 31.76 36.03


----------



## rubiknewbie (May 9, 2010)

OH Avg 12 = 41.49

39.58, 30.83, 44.08, 51.45, 45.53, 41.42, 36.95, 46.84, 38.05, 46.11, 40.58, 35.75


----------



## goshypimple (May 9, 2010)

36.15, 31.00, 29.34, 31.87, 46.30, 36.11, 47.05, 40.63, 30.66, 30.80, 27.86, 36.35

avg - 34.92
Done with one hand 


the middle sucked


----------



## Rayne (May 9, 2010)

24.09, (17.56), 22.62, (33.94), 22.57, 23.53, 32.60, 27.28, 32.90, 28.10, 26.10, 29.44 *|* AVG = *26.92*

*OMGWTFBBQIJUSTBROKEMYPBAGAINIVEGOTTENSUB30TWOTIMESGONNAGOLEARNOLLKTHXBAI*


----------



## DaijoCube (May 9, 2010)

Fourth batch

Cubes Solved: 11/12
Number of Pops: 0
Average: *29.37*
Standard Deviation: 2.57
Best Time: 22.12
Worst Time: 32.66
Individual Times:
1.	30.28	F R2 L D2 L' D' R2 B' R2 L F R L2 F D' L' U' F' U2 D2 R' L' B2 F D
2.	30.41	B D2 R2 F2 R D' U2 R' U' B R' U' D2 F' R2 F B' U' D2 B D' R' U L2 D2
3.	30.84	B L2 D' F' B2 R' U' F' R D B' U2 R2 B' R F' R2 L' U B' F' R2 U2 F U
4.	*22.12* U' D' R' F2 R' U2 B' F2 L' R' B2 D2 U' R2 F R2 F R2 F R2 F' B2 U D' R	(non-lucky PB!)
5.	DNF	F' D R L2 F2 L2 U' D' B2 U B2 D2 B2 L2 D' F U' D2 R D U2 F2 B' R' U
6.	*32.66* D B2 U F2 D' B2 D' U F' D' R' F2 B D' R' F' U2 R' L D' F L U' L U'
7.	29.17	L B F2 L2 F2 L U' R' L B2 D' F2 R2 D' U' R' L F2 D2 B' D L2 D L F2
8.	30.02	U2 R2 B2 L R B R2 D2 B D R B2 D2 B' R D R' F2 D2 L' U F2 L' U2 F'
9.	30.53	D2 U B2 F2 D' F2 D2 U' R' B F' L R2 F2 L' B' L2 U2 L D' U L D' F2 D'
10.	29.09	L' R' B2 R2 B R' F' L' B2 F2 U R2 D L' U' B' U2 R D' L2 F U' B U' F'
11.	30.20	R2 L B' L' R' F2 L B' R B2 F' D U2 B L U' B L U R' D B2 F R2 F
12.	27.72	D' R U2 R' B F2 L F' B2 L F2 U2 L' D U2 R' B2 D' R' B' D F' R L F'


----------



## AvidCuber (May 9, 2010)

Fourth batch:
(30.77), 32.02, 39.80 (fail cross), 34.13, 33.77, 35.25, 31.14, 34.48, 31.86, 34.52, 31.35, (50.05) (fail solve, I've no idea what happened here)

Average: 33.83


----------



## youthedog4 (May 10, 2010)

I'm joining this.


----------



## DaijoCube (May 10, 2010)

What be your average?


----------



## youthedog4 (May 11, 2010)

40~, ao12 is 42, ao5 is 40.68
Before I ate dinner I was getting like 35-40 only solves.
I'm doing another set of these tomorrow and Wednesday, and I am tired today. =\
I was bored and did this and I was happy.
----- JNetCube Session Statistics for Tue May 11 17:17:52 EDT 2010 -----

Cubes Solved: 12 
Total Pops: 0 
Average: 31.98

Fastest Time: 29.18
Slowest Time: 35.59
Standard Deviation: 02.17 

Individual Times:
1) 33.22 F R2 L D2 L' D' R2 B' R2 L F R L2 F D' L' U' F' U2 D2 R' L' B2 F D
2) 33.06 B D2 R2 F2 R D' U2 R' U' B R' U' D2 F' R2 F B' U' D2 B D' R' U L2 D2
3) 30.63 B L2 D' F' B2 R' U' F' R D B' U2 R2 B' R F' R2 L' U B' F' R2 U2 F U
4) 29.74 U' D' R' F2 R' U2 B' F2 L' R' B2 D2 U' R2 F R2 F R2 F R2 F' B2 U D' R
5) 34.73 F' D R L2 F2 L2 U' D' B2 U B2 D2 B2 L2 D' F U' D2 R D U2 F2 B' R' U
6) 32.82 D B2 U F2 D' B2 D' U F' D' R' F2 B D' R' F' U2 R' L D' F L U' L U'
7) 29.67 L B F2 L2 F2 L U' R' L B2 D' F2 R2 D' U' R' L F2 D2 B' D L2 D L F2
8) 32.88 U2 R2 B2 L R B R2 D2 B D R B2 D2 B' R D R' F2 D2 L' U F2 L' U2 F'
9) 32.76 D2 U B2 F2 D' F2 D2 U' R' B F' L R2 F2 L' B' L2 U2 L D' U L D' F2 D'
10) 29.50 L' R' B2 R2 B R' F' L' B2 F2 U R2 D L' U' B' U2 R D' L2 F U' B U' F'
11) 35.59 R2 L B' L' R' F2 L B' R B2 F' D U2 B L U' B L U R' D B2 F R2 F
12) 29.18 D' R U2 R' B F2 L F' B2 L F2 U2 L' D U2 R' B2 D' R' B' D F' R L F'


----------



## martin8768 (May 11, 2010)

lastest average: 35.41
to lazy to copy individual times from cubemania, but my profile is "martin8768"


----------



## Tyjet66 (May 11, 2010)

1.44.32
2.38.47
3.38.11
4.32.04
5.41.20
6.49.17 <- FML

Avg: DNF - This is a horrible average for me, I couldn't even finish. I'll try again next time...


----------



## kprox1994 (May 11, 2010)

martin8768 said:


> lastest average: 35.41
> to lazy to copy individual times from cubemania, but my profile is "martin8768"



You have to do an average of 12, with the scrambles provided.


----------



## Tim Major (May 13, 2010)

times (reset):
50.40, 42.11, 44.82, 41.04, 36.24, 32.35, 40.71, 44.98, 39.96, 43.95, 44.56, 38.56
stats: (hide)
number of times: 12/12
best time: 32.35
worst time: 50.40

current avg5: 42.82 (σ = 2.04)
best avg5: 38.97 (σ = 1.95)

current avg12: 41.69 (σ = 2.79)
best avg12: 41.69 (σ = 2.79)

session avg: 41.69 (σ = 2.79)
session mean: 41.64

Wow. I thought I averaged 45. 38.97 a5? Wow. I think I'm hooked  I never practise.

It's OH btw, so are you going to add that in the results? Thanks. I think I'll be in this race for a long time


----------



## martin8768 (May 13, 2010)

kprox1994 said:


> martin8768 said:
> 
> 
> > lastest average: 35.41
> ...



ah my bad i did not read the rules i just assumed by other post i saw, shame on me. its late now i will do a ao12 tomorow.


----------



## kprox1994 (May 13, 2010)

martin8768 said:


> kprox1994 said:
> 
> 
> > martin8768 said:
> ...



Cool, because that's when I will most likely be updating it.


----------



## martin8768 (May 13, 2010)

34.94
38.38
42.46
34.66
39.58
36.06
27.11
42.41
23.84 New PB
29.68
30.05
30.47

Average: 34.33
STD: 4.28
Best Time: 23.84 
Worst Time 42.46


----------



## Valvofer (May 14, 2010)

1/ 32.18 
2/ (30.02) 
3/ 34.90 
4/ 34.84 
5/ 36.34 
6/ 36.20 
7/ 36.19 
8/ 33.74 
9/ 34.17 
10/ (37.85) 
11/ 31.15 
12/ 36.29

session avg: 34.60 (σ = 1.73)

best time: 30.02
worst time: 37.85
best avg5: 33.97 (σ = 1.27)
session mean: 34.49


----------



## choza244 (May 15, 2010)

jojo just in time

12:	00:44.11	
11:	00:28.28	
10:	00:25.22	
9: (00:25.04)	
8:	00:26.94	
7: (DNF ) 
6:	00:30.34	
5:	00:41.16	
4:	00:26.52	
3:	00:33.35	
2:	00:27.78	
1:	00:29.39	

avg: 00:31.31


----------



## AngeL (May 15, 2010)

I wanna go ahead and join in on this, if you don't mind! 

12:	00:48.90	
11:	00:45.55	
10:	00:48.53	
9:	00:50.09	
8:	00:46.80	
7:	00:41.60	
6:	00:52.82	
5:	00:45.74	
4:	00:44.86	
3:	00:58.28	
2:	00:54.59	
1:	00:49.77

Avg: 48.76
Best: 41.60
Worst: 58:28


Yeah, it's slow. I'm new!


----------



## SuperStrawberry (May 15, 2010)

1: 00:32.26
2: 00:36.07 
3: 00:49.84
4: 00:31.24
5: 00:27.85
6: 00:33.19
7: 00:36.01
8: 00:38.41
9: 00:40.51
10: 00:39.55
11: 00:34.50
12: 00:31.81

Avg: 00:35.94
Best: 00:27.85 (New PB non-lucky!!!)
Worst: 00:49.84


----------



## gavnasty (May 15, 2010)

OH

Average: 38.02
1.	34.48	F R2 L D2 L' D' R2 B' R2 L F R L2 F D' L' U' F' U2 D2 R' L' B2 F D
2.	(32.89)	B D2 R2 F2 R D' U2 R' U' B R' U' D2 F' R2 F B' U' D2 B D' R' U L2 D2
3.	38.98	B L2 D' F' B2 R' U' F' R D B' U2 R2 B' R F' R2 L' U B' F' R2 U2 F U
4.	39.00	U' D' R' F2 R' U2 B' F2 L' R' B2 D2 U' R2 F R2 F R2 F R2 F' B2 U D' R
5.	36.83	F' D R L2 F2 L2 U' D' B2 U B2 D2 B2 L2 D' F U' D2 R D U2 F2 B' R' U
6.	41.88	D B2 U F2 D' B2 D' U F' D' R' F2 B D' R' F' U2 R' L D' F L U' L U'
7.	36.19	L B F2 L2 F2 L U' R' L B2 D' F2 R2 D' U' R' L F2 D2 B' D L2 D L F2
8.	39.27	U2 R2 B2 L R B R2 D2 B D R B2 D2 B' R D R' F2 D2 L' U F2 L' U2 F'
9.	36.19	D2 U B2 F2 D' F2 D2 U' R' B F' L R2 F2 L' B' L2 U2 L D' U L D' F2 D'
10.	36.91	L' R' B2 R2 B R' F' L' B2 F2 U R2 D L' U' B' U2 R D' L2 F U' B U' F'
11.	(42.55)	R2 L B' L' R' F2 L B' R B2 F' D U2 B L U' B L U R' D B2 F R2 F
12.	40.47	D' R U2 R' B F2 L F' B2 L F2 U2 L' D U2 R' B2 D' R' B' D F' R L F'


----------



## Z-BosoN (May 15, 2010)

Ill be joining in.

38.42, 31.25, 33.57, 29.79, 34.54, 34.83, 33.64, 36.41, 40.60, 36.46, 34.65, 37.06

number of times: 12/12
best time: 29.79
worst time: 40.60

current avg5: 36.64 (σ = 0.29)
best avg5: 33.12 (σ = 1.38)

current avg12: 35.08 (σ = 1.96)
best avg12: 35.08 (σ = 1.96)

session avg: 35.08 (σ = 1.96)
session mean: 35.10


----------



## rcbeyer (May 15, 2010)

I've been wanting to jump into one of these races to sub x threads

for your consideration - my times: 

number of times: 12/12
best time: 21.26
worst time: 31.83

current avg5: 29.21 (σ = 1.31)
best avg5: 28.29 (σ = 0.71)

current avg12: 28.47 (σ = 2.42)
best avg12: 28.47 (σ = 2.42)

session avg: 28.47 (σ = 2.42)
session mean: 28.15

1. 28.77
2. (31.83)
3. 30.12
4. 27.74
5. 22.12
6. 27.83
7. 29.30
8. 31.05
9. 28.05
10. (21.26)
11. 31.14
12. 28.55


----------



## foxfan352 (May 16, 2010)

kprox1994 said:


> foxfan352 said:
> 
> 
> > 1. 41.83
> ...


Sorry I will make sure to do it next time.

39.02 how fully I didn't mess up on it I did with good ol' pencil and paper.


----------



## Away (May 16, 2010)

1. 26.72
2. 28.16
3. 31.02
4. 28.41
5. 29.27
6. 30.22
7. 25.61
8. 26.41
9. 24.31
10. 29.17
11. 33.83
12. 26.78

avg: 28.33

I really need to get around to learning the rest of PLL and OLL. Haven't improved in the past couple weeks... 4LLL isn't cutting it.


----------



## EVH (May 16, 2010)

Away said:


> 1. 26.72
> 2. 28.16
> 3. 31.02
> 4. 28.41
> ...



Learn PLL first... master that then master F2L. 

OLL is when you have mastered everything possible because OLL only increases you time by a few seconds. Not really worth 57 algorithms. Stick with two look OLL for a while. Many sub-20 averages still use 2LOLL


----------



## Away (May 16, 2010)

Alright, I'll keep that in mind for once I finally get some motivation xD

And just to clarify some things as I'm still kind of unsure. 2LOLL is when you build a cross and then orient the corners, right?


----------



## goshypimple (May 16, 2010)

Away said:


> And just to clarify some things as I'm still kind of unsure. 2LOLL is when you build a cross and then orient the corners, right?



Yup, just make sure that your 1st look to 2nd look is fluent and learn a few common olls. Sub-15 IS possible with 2LOLL


----------



## sz35 (May 16, 2010)

*OH
Average: 32.26*
Standard Deviation: 2.46
Best Time: 28.78
Worst Time: 39.11
Individual Times:
1.	31.86	
2.	30.83
3.	33.22	
4.	28.88	
5.	35.90
6.	(39.11)
7.	36.43	
8.	33.05	
9.	29.75	
10.	29.50
11.	(28.78)
12.	33.15	
Very nice avg with a surprising high number of sub 30's


----------



## ham10444 (May 16, 2010)

00:35.29
00:29.88
00:28.80
00:43.68
00:28.95
00:33.92
00:35.44
00:32.27
00:35.48
00:32.23
00:27.23
00:30.61

10 of 12: 00:32.29


----------



## EpicTako (May 18, 2010)

1. 25.75
2. 30.53
3. 26.15
4. 31.14
5. 27.08
6. 27.07
7. (34.92)
8. 32.47
9. 29.85
10. (21.25)
11. 25.14
12. 29.29

Average: 28.45 SUB-30 WOOT!


----------



## Tim Major (May 19, 2010)

Have you just given up on this thread? Forgotten? If you're going to make a thread like this, you should not just stop posting.


----------



## youthedog4 (May 19, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Have you just given up on this thread? Forgotten? If you're going to make a thread like this, you should not just stop posting.



That's what I was thinking. He hasn't been on for days either.


----------



## Carson (May 21, 2010)

I was really hoping to join in on this, but it looks like things are currently "stalled".


----------



## DaijoCube (May 24, 2010)

It sucks The sixth batch was supposed to be up yesterday, and the fifth one has not even started yet.

My suggestion :

Someone take over it? Anybody does his average of twelve and gives the scrambles to everybody...no?


----------



## cincyaviation (May 24, 2010)

i would say someone could just make a new thread for this, and start over again.


----------



## nlCuber22 (May 24, 2010)

cincyaviation said:


> i would say someone could just make a new thread for this, and start over again.



Yeah because that would definitely be the best thing that you could do and it makes lots of sense too.


----------



## Cool Frog (May 24, 2010)

I need to do this haha, maybe by tomorrow I will have found my awesome FII if not i will go for a unlubed locky up type CII.


----------



## Owen (May 24, 2010)

Average of 12: 30.76 (Fourth batch)


Now I will go roll that average so I can be sub-30.


----------



## DT546 (May 24, 2010)

for fourth batch:
30.84	
35.34	
37.21	
33.33	
33.17	
35.70	
25.90 
37.01	
29.40	
39.19 
34.11	
30.73
average is 33.49


----------



## megaminxwin (May 25, 2010)

Yeah, I'm wondering where the new scrambles are as well.

So I pm'd him.



> Where did you go for the Race to sub-30 thread? It's still going on, and we're all wondering where you are and what you're doing.
> 
> Please come back. We need you.



Wow, that actually sounds really soppy near the end. Egh...


----------



## Carson (May 25, 2010)

If there is enough interest, I will start this over from the beginning in a new thread. Sound off... not gonna do it unless there are enough people interested.


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 25, 2010)

id like a new thread..i believe i'm sub30 now and I need this thread to live so I can test that out


----------



## youthedog4 (May 25, 2010)

Carson said:


> If there is enough interest, I will start this over from the beginning in a new thread. Sound off... not gonna do it unless there are enough people interested.



Please do it, it would be one of the only things keeping me cubing.


----------



## AngeL (May 25, 2010)

Do it! I'm teetering right on the edge of 40s now with my averages so I'd get good use out of it.


----------



## DaijoCube (May 25, 2010)

I want a new thread for this, I average 30s so I want some competition to get motivation! GO GO GO CARSON!


----------



## TeddyKGB (May 25, 2010)

Count me in, my avg is about 32-33 so this might help drop it below 30


----------



## Carson (May 26, 2010)

Waiting for a couple more people to chime in saying they are interested... if we get that, I will start a new thread.


----------



## sz35 (May 26, 2010)

I will join for OH, my avg is around 31-32


----------



## DT546 (May 26, 2010)

i'll do it, i'm getting a lot more sub 30 singles with my new AIII and i love competition


----------



## lorki3 (May 26, 2010)

can I join with OH I probaly don't do it much but I want to join for fun


----------



## Carson (May 26, 2010)

New Race to Sub-30 thread created.

*Go There!​*


----------



## koreancuber (May 26, 2010)

if your gonna make another one, ask a mod to block this one.


----------



## DavidWoner (May 26, 2010)

This thread has died. Please use the new race to sub 30 thread here: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=21411


----------

